
The Homebrewserver Club - freddyym
https://homebrewserver.club/
======
kn100
As much as I love messing around with stuff at home, it is pretty jaw dropping
how cheap a cloud hosted solution can be these days - I've got my personal
site, a nextcloud instance with 75gb of s3 style storage, a Wireguard server,
along with some docker images hosting projects I'm working on all for around
3EUR a month. I used to self host everything, but convenience kills I guess.

~~~
slightwinder
What about security? Access-Control at home is simpler to handle, which is
kinda a major-point for doing homebrew: control.

------
sneeuwpopsneeuw
"yes we are config" is not something I would directly associate with something
like a homebrewserver. But the point can probably made the other way around
that the average Jo does not know what a homebrewserver is.

------
noodlesUK
Just FYI, the https cert on the linked page for the feminist server is expired

------
nifnifnif
Don't know exact translation for russian word "Kolhoz", but it came to mind,
when read their manifesto. Though about dirtributed system of misconfigured
bunch of servers, easy deanonimized and taken down fast, if needed. BBAS
(bike-building-as-service).

------
Aloha
As someone who has little cluster of hardware at home, this is a concept I can
go with.

------
saagarjha
I found the about page to be fairly useful in figuring out what this was:
[https://homebrewserver.club/pages/about.html](https://homebrewserver.club/pages/about.html)

~~~
netsharc
I have my home-built NAS and would be someone for this club, but using
"config" as a verb is ensuring I stay away.

~~~
jeffalyanak
Config is often used as a short form for configure, I don't see the issue.
I've never heard anyone balk at that use of it before.

~~~
netsharc
I've only heard it as short for "configuration". Which is a noun.

But apparently in their world it's also an adjective, "Yes We're Config(TM)".

My god, hipsters, hipsters everywhere!

------
st3fan
Is the Guides link at the top supposed to work? I’m on mobile (iOS) and the
link doesn’t respond to taps. Is there a direct link to the guides?

~~~
sonofgod
It's a mouseover popout pointing to three links:

* fundamentals [https://homebrewserver.club/category/fundamentals.html](https://homebrewserver.club/category/fundamentals.html)

* instant messaging [https://homebrewserver.club/category/instant-messaging.html](https://homebrewserver.club/category/instant-messaging.html)

and

* low tech [https://homebrewserver.club/category/lowtech.html](https://homebrewserver.club/category/lowtech.html)

